# Where to put axle stands on my BMW 1 series



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2010)

I bought a trolley jack and axle stands at the weekend, but does anyone know where I should put the axle stands?


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

not 100% sure about a 1 series but below is a pic that will hopefully help:

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn17/romeoraider/Alfa Romeo/156front.jpg


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi i have a 123d myself and the same problem! I didn't really get a good answear from a bmw tech when i was last in there either! What i plan to do is get a cheap spare wheel so i can jack up, swap wheels and work round the wheels that way. All i would i would say is be VERY carefull where you put axle stands as bmw suspension is all alloy and quite complex.


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

Put the axle stands where the standard BMW jack goes. There's a jacking pad just behind each front wheel and infront of each rear wheel.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

sjj84 said:


> Put the axle stands where the standard BMW jack goes. There's a jacking pad just behind each front wheel and infront of each rear wheel.


This is a good way and keeps then nicely out of the way. Put some small blocks of wood in the jacking points and place the stands under them.


----------



## C2HEG (Mar 23, 2009)

if you look under the area where the engine is positioned you will see a centre circle. This is a central jacking point, which will lift the front of the car in one go, then put your stands on the sill jacking points. Beware, do not jack the rear using the diff! Theres an area just behind the diff you can use (rear bumper side of diff)


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

C2HEG said:


> if you look under the area where the engine is positioned you will see a centre circle. This is a central jacking point, which will lift the front of the car in one go, then put your stands on the sill jacking points. Beware, do not jack the rear using the diff! Theres an area just behind the diff you can use (rear bumper side of diff)


Not all BMW's have the central jacking point at the front. It's mainly M cars that have it, although others may aswell.


----------



## C2HEG (Mar 23, 2009)

my 123d has one so I would expect the whole 1 series line up to have them


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Bishop said:


> but does anyone know where I should put the axle stands?


all answers should come with disclaimers :doublesho


----------

